# Why?



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Why do certain softwater guys (you know who you are) have to come into the hardwater forum and post negative comments in almost every thread? We don't need your constant negative attitude. We understand not everyone likes to ice fish and that is fine but you don't need to keep making comments letting us know this.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

1) Why do you let them get to you when you can ignore them?

2) If so called offenders are breaking any rules, why aren't these posts being reported?


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I hate when guys say hope no ice comes this year just let it go and trailer the boat south I enjoy the break when before the Ice comes and wait for safe Ice that way I am not tempted to fish and my wife can get mad then when Ice comes it is game on and I say last time I fished was first week of December LOL


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

well, I think it has to do with guys with 20.000 and up boats that are sitting idle for the season. me I like soft water just as much as the ice, just goes with the season. so that being said.....ice ice baby, bring it on


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I confess: _*I'm 99.9% a hardwater guy.*_.... No sympathy for the anti-icers whatsoever!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I read something too and bristled for a second. I thought "if you hate ice why would you even open the hardwater section".
If you don't own a boat it's nice to be able to "motor" right out to a spot - on your feet!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I was reading this Post and had no intention of commenting as I enjoyed both hardwater and soft water fishing. Then I read the uninformed and biased statement "well, I think it has to do with guys with 20.000 and up boats that are sitting idle for the season.", and I wondered what prompts someone to state that. Many of us that own or owned larger and costly boats often welcomed other fishermen on board and never asked if they were a hardwater fisherman but sometimes discussed that method. Now I simply sit back and enjoy another of the four seasons that offer something for everyone in different ways.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

well, we do live in Ohio, and chances of a good icefishing season is always a crapshoot around here... you oughta tell those guys to post their "negative " remarks in a Michigan or Wisconsin icefishing thread... probably wouldn't go over too well ...

as for me, I love fishing all year round, including icefishing ...all we can do is cross our fingers and hope for some ice

... and as for the 20 K fishing boats comment ... I am just a regular blue collar workerbee...and I own one of those boats... 20k is actually very affordable for a boat when you think about it


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Evinrude58........... welcome to the wonderful world of fishing forums. haha It is tough to please some of the people any of the time here. 

I enjoy fishing period. You give me any weather situation, i am going to try and learn how to work around it just so i can fish.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i guess i'll put my 2 cents in. i fished hard water for yrs before i got to where i didn't like the cold. and i absolutely loved doing it. but to those that says why do people even open the hard water section. the answer for me is very simple. i click on all new threads, that way i don't miss much. and for the 20,000.00 remark its just not the case for a lot of guys. i have 2 boats, the 1st is a 21' cobia that i paid 3500.00 for, the 2nd is a 17' tri hull that i paid 297.00 for the boat and trailer on ebay. then put my old 79 115 hp mercury on it. but i do try to have compassion for the guys when they don't get ice. i don't plan on ice fishing myself but don't have any problem with those that do. as for trailering my boat south to use it. well the last few yrs I've spent the month of feb in florida with my sister and brother n law. but they are selling out and moving to tenn. and my son got off work the rest of dec so we are down here for 2 weeks and went fishing today and had a great day. but wont be making the feb trip as they will be moved. good luck to all you hard water fishermen.
sherman


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

KaGee said:


> 1) Why do you let them get to you when you can ignore them?
> 
> 2) If so called offenders are breaking any rules, why aren't these posts being reported?


1) why do you guys allow the negative comments in a thread where everyone is excited and ready for the ice. All they are doing is bringing down the vibe and nobody wants it.

2) I report any of it for negativity cause I don't want to see it. You're welcome


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I personally hate to ice fish. That being said I want to see it one way or the other. Either soft water or hard water where people can fish it. It's the in between stuff that I dislike the most because then nobody can use and enjoy it. Even though ice fishing is not my cup of tea I do enjoy the threads of people who get out and enjoy it. Not everyone has a boat so this is their season to get out and enjoy it.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Flathead76 said:


> I personally hate to ice fish. That being said I want to see it one way or the other. Either soft water or hard water where people can fish it. It's the in between stuff that I dislike the most because then nobody can use and enjoy it. Even though ice fishing is not my cup of tea I do enjoy the threads of people who get out and enjoy it. Not everyone has a boat so this is their season to get out and enjoy it.


Thankyou good sir, you are one of the people I don't mind being around the hard water section. We are all fishing. When some don't like to ice fish and others do, you should sit back and admire the hard work and dedication us ice anglers have.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Flathead76 said:


> I personally hate to ice fish. That being said I want to see it one way or the other. Either soft water or hard water where people can fish it. It's the in between stuff that I dislike the most because then nobody can use and enjoy it. Even though ice fishing is not my cup of tea I do enjoy the threads of people who get out and enjoy it. Not everyone has a boat so this is their season to get out and enjoy it.


Awesome comment! That in between junk IS horrible!!

However, you HATE ice fishing?! What's wrong with you?! Lol, only joking. I have a couple boats (no high-dollar ones), but I'm starting to love ice fishing more & more each year. I'm at the point now, where I truly enjoy it more than soft water! There's nothing quite like being on the ice at 2am, in your warm shanty, staring at the vex and trying to get the "marks" to cooperate!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> 1) why do you guys allow the negative comments in a thread where everyone is excited and ready for the ice. All they are doing is bringing down the vibe and nobody wants it.
> 
> 2) I report any of it for negativity cause I don't want to see it. You're welcome


you can't talk to almighty like that. that will get a thread locked faster than jack hats negatively highjacking an great ice thread! Eric 5 bucks say my comment is gone by end of day or locked.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

ldrjay said:


> you can't talk to almighty like that. that will get a thread locked faster than jack hats negatively highjacking an great ice thread! Eric 5 bucks say my comment is gone by end of day or locked.


Id rather not bet that 5 bucks cause I know I'm gonna lose it!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Just did a quick browse through the hard water section and couldn't find one negative comment...I know the wind here in central Ohio will have an effect on it but as far as I can see it's gonna be a better year than last year for the ice guys...I got all the equipment but I don't ice fish...go figure...I got a boat and barely use it too!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Just did a quick browse through the hard water section and couldn't find one negative comment...I know the wind here in central Ohio will have an effect on it but as far as I can see it's gonna be a better year than last year for the ice guys...I got all the equipment but I don't ice fish...go figure...I got a boat and barely use it too!


Take a long browse then, there's a couple


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Take a long browse then, there's a couple


Nah...not interested in ice fishing that much.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

too me fishing is fishing, I have a 16.9 ft boat and run the dog out of it on erie, but ice is gonna happen so I just light up the gas drill, drug out the sled and put on some warm stuff. lol


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I never got the negativity either. It's like wishing ill will on somebody. I could never figure out duck hunters and why they like to play in a cold swamp but they see something special in it so take advantage of our great resources! You will never catch me putting down someone who enjoys the outdoors regardless of activity. Also nobody has mentioned the fact maybe for some guys winter is the only time they can fish. I know a few guys in the trades and their work slowed down greatly in the winter and they know that. So that is when they can fish because in summer they are busting their behinds to get jobs done for the inevitable winter weather slow down. So for some it may be the only time they get to fish


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

ErieRider said:


> I never got the negativity either. It's like wishing ill will on somebody. I could never figure out duck hunters and why they like to play in a cold swamp but they see something special in it so take advantage of our great resources! You will never catch me putting down someone who enjoys the outdoors regardless of activity. Also nobody has mentioned the fact maybe for some guys winter is the only time they can fish. I know a few guys in the trades and their work slowed down greatly in the winter and they know that. So that is when they can fish because in summer they are busting their behinds to get jobs done for the inevitable winter weather slow down. So for some it may be the only time they get to fish


And comment of the week goes to!! Great comment. Everyone who wants to post anything negative needs to read this first.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I was an avid Mogadore ice man for many years. Nothing better than a cast iron skillet full of bluegill and crappie fillets! After two lower back surgeries and both shoulders as well I can't get this 66 year old body out there now. I surely miss it. Good luck to all and safe fishing.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Shad Rap said:


> Just did a quick browse through the hard water section and couldn't find one negative comment...I know the wind here in central Ohio will have an effect on it but as far as I can see it's gonna be a better year than last year for the ice guys...I got all the equipment but I don't ice fish...go figure...I got a boat and barely use it too!


do you have a vexilar for sale?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I get where the op is coming from. Its never really enough to "report". Buy is annoying. 
Its usually just a "eh,you can keep your ice" or "well i hope things dont freeze here".... if thats your opinion then why post in the ice forum..
Lol i used to do it,but i used to have a lot more time on my hands and not ice fish.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I get where the op is coming from. Its never really enough to "report". Buy is annoying.
> Its usually just a "eh,you can keep your ice" or "well i hope things dont freeze here".... if thats your opinion then why post in the ice forum..
> Lol i used to do it,but i used to have a lot more time on my hands and not ice fish.


I like to think they are jealous sitting at home while we are on the ice catching fish


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I see it as...it's just an expression of frustration....some people absolutely hate winter, the snow, the darkness, the cold, the constantly cloudy days...at this time of year facing 3 months of pure misery...I never took it as ill-willed...annoying, yes...but malicious, no.

On the other hand, it's pretty low to tell someone "I hope you don't get to do what you love"....never seen that in my life, anywhere
..except for here in this forum.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

hardwaterfan said:


> On the other hand, it's pretty low to tell someone "I hope you don't get to do what you love"....never seen that in my life, anywhere
> ..except for here in this forum.


Talk of walking on ice does seem to bring out some very passionate and sometimes odd responses here on the forum. Not necessarily by the ones who know what they are doing, but more so by those who have never been on the ice and never plan to. Or some that have been on once or twice and got the crap scared out of them. The hot button debates are maybe not as bad as what goes on in the steelhead or musky section though. haha However, a few years back i actually got a PM sent to me saying that the sender hoped i fell through the ice and died because i was giving out mis-information about ice thickness. Just shook my head and did not reply.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I love all fishing that includes boat , ice and wading . Ice fishing is especially fun when watching fish on the Vexilar and working to get them to hit.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

AtticaFish said:


> Talk of walking on ice does seem to bring out some very passionate and sometimes odd responses here on the forum. Not necessarily by the ones who know what they are doing, but more so by those who have never been on the ice and never plan to. Or some that have been on once or twice and got the crap scared out of them. The hot button debates are maybe not as bad as what goes on in the steelhead or musky section though. haha However, a few years back i actually got a PM sent to me saying that the sender hoped i fell through the ice and died because i was giving out mis-information about ice thickness. Just shook my head and did not reply.


Wow, that takes a real “special person” to wish harm on someone for ice fishing and sharing info. I got a pm a while back that wished me harm also for sharing info on East Harbor with Clyde aka freshwaterexperience. I don’t understand why people are on here if they get butt hurt over us sharing some info.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

hardwaterfan said:


> I see it as...it's just an expression of frustration....some people absolutely hate winter, the snow, the darkness, the cold, the constantly cloudy days...at this time of year facing 3 months of pure misery...I never took it as ill-willed...annoying, yes...but malicious, no.
> 
> On the other hand, it's pretty low to tell someone "I hope you don't get to do what you love"....never seen that in my life, anywhere
> ..except for here in this forum.


I agree


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

I hope the lakes freeze up and don't thaw till July!!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I hope you guys don't get any ice this year...hehe...just kidding.


----------

